# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  How do I cut Rib eye roll ?

## Chris

Ok sorry guys not exactly game but scored a box of Rib eye roll from work.
Looks like quite good meat boss called it sirloin but don't think so. 
Do I cut it as you would venison back steaks or different?
10.4kg @ $8.65 per I thought was good buying just hate to ruin it by
cutting it the wrong way.Only had 3 weeks so needs more aging really.

----------


## Raging Bull

If you pack it up really well, put it in a chilly bin and send it my way... I'll happily deal with it for you.

----------


## Chris

Is that a order for next time ? So called mates relieved me of 2 or the 3 rolls in the box .

----------


## trailrunna

Ribeye and sirloin are different cuts,sirloin is your backsteak.cut it as you would a backsteak though,I would say three weeks is ample ageing and you could eat it anytime.$8.65 kg is excellent buying.Cheers.

----------


## EeeBees

Ribeye is the meat on the small side of the T bone steak, is that right :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

The boss did a deal & got 200+ kg for the staff,normally pay that for rump trailrunna. 

Think that's eye fillet EeBees ,not 100% though.

----------


## Raging Bull

Rip eye is exactly that, the eye of meat above the top of the rib cage rib cage. 

Pretty good price.

----------


## Chris

From what I can see through the sealed packing looks like very nice meat too.
Wish I'd ordered 2 box's now but thought were 20kg ,know for next time.
Guess being export quality it would be.
Good price for real.

----------


## EeeBees

:Nom Nom:  :Nom Nom:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Cut it thick like luncheon saus, looks like an eel? Could get quite a few in an ammo box from memory, my father worked at a freezing works we ate well as kids

----------


## Rushy

I would prefer to cut it into bite sized pieces from off of a plate Chris.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would slice it straight across the grain about 20mm thick fry some up and eat it freeze the rest.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Raging Bull

> I would slice it straight across the grain about 20mm thick fry some up and eat it freeze the rest.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


BBQ/grilled whole and sliced into 1" steaks with a nice mushroom/peppercorn sauce. 

Bugger the freezer (I don't have room in there), I would cook the whole thing and eat like a king for the week. 

Hmmm making me hungry just thinking about it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not sure i could eat 10kg in one go and would much rather have hot and juicy than cold and dry.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

How much wattles do you put on this? Is this the same as cube roll?

----------


## Maca49

> Im not sure i could eat 10kg in one go and would much rather have hot and juicy than cold and dry.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ah now I know which way your back would be!

----------


## trailrunna

no,thats the fillet.ribeye is on the forequarter.it used to be rolled as roast beef years ago,now we take it out and use it as steak.

----------


## Chris

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;119075]I would slice it straight across the grain about 20mm thick fry some up and eat it freeze the rest.

Think I'll add some fried union to that idea & maybe some mushrooms .
Hide the rest in the freezer,probably won't last long .

----------


## BRADS

Don't freeze it!!!! Leave it I'm the fridge mate, cut it as you need it :Have A Nice Day: 
It will last a long time in the fridge :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

you can actually roast it  - cut to size  and do it slow, or cut off steaks ACROSS the grain (thicker means juicier) and they should be cooked quickly.

Google cooking steaks - there are some basic 'nos'

use good  fat or oil to cook it in. cheap oil (corn etc) is the pits. olive oil burns and smokes.

----------


## Gibo

> you can actually roast it  - cut to size  and do it slow, or cut off steaks ACROSS the grain (thicker means juicier) and they should be cooked quickly.
> 
> Google cooking steaks - there are some basic 'nos'
> 
> use good  fat or oil to cook it in. cheap oil (corn etc) is the pits. olive oil burns and smokes.


Rice bran oil is the shizzle for searing IMO, doesnt change the flavour, heats well and isnt rediculous $$

----------


## SiB

I agree rice bran has high cook temp, low taste etc - I use it occasionally myself sparingly

but if you want a 'meaty' tasting steak, or crunchy roasties, those animal fats are the only way to go! 

To stay on thread; roast your piece of rib-eye, and roast your vegetables in goose, duck or horse fat. You'll never want them roasted any other way!

----------


## Gibo

> I agree rice bran has high cook temp, low taste etc - I use it occasionally myself sparingly
> 
> but if you want a 'meaty' tasting steak, or crunchy roasties, those animal fats are the only way to go! 
> 
> To stay on thread; roast your piece of rib-eye, and roast your vegetables in goose, duck or horse fat. You'll never want them roasted any other way!


Where do you get Gee Gee fat from?

----------


## JoshC

> Don't freeze it!!!! Leave it I'm the fridge mate, cut it as you need it
> It will last a long time in the fridge


Yes this is the way to go! Cut it as thick as you like, across the grain. You NEED to age the steak to get the full benefit and flavour out of it in my opinion.

Rub olive oil onto the meat, good coating of salt and pepper and cook on a hot barby plate for 2-3 minutes on each side, then a minute on each side on the grill, then rest for 10. Enjoy.

----------


## Gibo

> Yes this is the way to go! Cut it as thick as you like, across the grain. You NEED to age the steak to get the full benefit and flavour out of it in my opinion.
> 
> Rub olive oil onto the meat, good coating of salt and pepper and cook on a hot barby plate for 2-3 minutes on each side, then a minute on each side on the grill, then rest for 10. Enjoy.


Shit it would be almost cardboard after 5 mins on the plate! :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

No. Medium rare. I only cook my steak on a BBQ, and eat it at least 3 times a week. We're not talking mm thick slices here Gibo, I always cut my steak about 2 inches thick.

----------


## Gibo

> I always cut my steak about 2 inches thick.


Deadly thats the shit!!

----------


## JoshC

Gotta love it mate

----------


## SiB

> Where do you get Gee Gee fat from?


Gee Gees!

But seriously; your friendly 'pet food' man might help.

Note: not a good look to race down to the front of the race-stand and shout out; "can I have some of the fat, mate?" when a race-horse breaks its leg and the special little tent is being positioned around said animal

----------


## Gibo

> Gee Gees!
> 
> But seriously; your friendly 'pet food' man might help.
> 
> Note: not a good look to race down to the front of the race-stand and shout out; "can I have some of the fat, mate?" when a race-horse breaks its leg and the special little tent is being positioned around said animal


Ha Ha bugger that was my next move!!! Ok will aproach this with more class.

Rushy can you grab us some fat off the horse you use for target practise with the new cannon?

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy can you grab us some fat off the horse you use for target practise with the new cannon?


Mate if I used a horse as a target and then proceeded to reap the fat for you I would need to have the new rifle surgically removed from my ring piece.

----------


## Gibo

> Mate if I used a horse as a target and then proceeded to reap the fat for you I would need to have the new rifle surgically removed from my ring piece.


Oh so thats not the way either! I think hourse fat is too hard to get so i'll give up and keep using my rice bran oil!

----------


## JoshC

Coconut oil is also very good for cooking with on the BBQ. Especially for cooking veges in.

----------


## Gibo

> Coconut oil is also very good for cooking with on the BBQ. Especially for cooking veges in.


Yip Mrs swears by it, pretty pricey though.... and theres no way you'll catch me sqeezing one to get the fat out!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## JoshC

Hahaha. I don't know what it costs, I hate the grocery store and the missus loves it so that suits me to the ground. I just put money into the cheque account and she pays the food bill  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

> Mate if I used a horse as a target and then proceeded to reap the fat for you I would need to have the new rifle surgically removed from my ring piece.


That could be seriously painful Rushy ,but justifiably so . Might stick with a good cooking oil . 
The chef in the family reckons to age it 6 weeks is what they do.Doubt it going to last that long.

----------

